# Opti White Glass



## curefan (2 Dec 2011)

Hi all....
Im buying a new tank and am trying to decide is the opti white glass worth the extra few quid.....I know it looks better but i heard it scratches a lot easier then ordinary glass??   

 :?: 

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Tom (2 Dec 2011)

I'm yet to scratch my Mini M or P&H cube. It is so worth the extra moneys in terms of clarity


----------



## si-man (4 Dec 2011)

I haven't scratched my P@H cube yet but it isn't technically opti white. It's worth it for that extra gin clear clarity you get, just makes everything look WOW!


----------



## curefan (5 Dec 2011)

ok...ye have helped me make up my mind...opti white it is


----------

